# Kitchen Remodel Job



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well every since we moved into this house my wife has hated the kitchen floor. It was a white lineolium floor. In order for us to sell this house and get max dollar and back out to the country the kitchen has to be "updated", so last night I started on the floor. Next will be the counter tops and finally I am going to refinish the cabinets in a darker cherry color and update all the hardware as well.
I think the floor will look better with the new cabinets and countertops. Right now the color scheme isnt all there but we know where we are headed!
First floor










Progress










FINISHED!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good man, and as I am ripping out the carpet and placing laminate floors in my whole house, I can feel the pain in your knees, hahahahaha.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Oooh, I like- very nice! 
My husband picked out crappy flooring for our kitchen. I hate it! Came home late from work one day and he had it all done, I had no clue he was even gonna do it. I just about passed out.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

SHOOT NO!!! I let my wife pick the stuff out for the house. The house is hers!! I may surprise her and do the floor when she isnt home, but it will be something she picked out! Im not doing it TWICE!!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> SHOOT NO!!! I let my wife pick the stuff out for the house. The house is hers!! I may surprise her and do the floor when she isnt home, but it will be something she picked out! Im not doing it TWICE!!!


You're a wise man, my husband could learn a thing or two from you. He's eventually gonna redo our floor....or else- lol!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like it. I wish I had all those cupboards. I have four small drawers and really only two bigger cupboards. one has to hold all the dishes and the other smaller amounts of food.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sweet! looks good. Hows your knees ?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Came out nice. Was she suprised?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks good, I personally like the cabinets. Looks like something you would see in a log cabin..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well every since we moved into this house my wife has hated the kitchen floor. It was a white lineolium floor. In order for us to sell this house and get max dollar and back out to the country the kitchen has to be "updated", so last night I started on the floor. Next will be the counter tops and finally I am going to refinish the cabinets in a darker cherry color and update all the hardware as well.
> I think the floor will look better with the new cabinets and countertops. Right now the color scheme isnt all there but we know where we are headed!
> First floor
> 
> ...


Alright you ready to come and do mine next?

I think it is down right stupid to put white in a kitchen.
We had white linolium floor and flat white paint on the walls.

Now I wonder who's bright Idea that was.

We got the walls done..floor is next.
After photos..at least i can wipe these walls off now..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That looks good!!! Right now I am redoing the cabinets! just finished sanding and am filling in any holes left from the previous hardware. Next comes primer then paint. Hope to have all of it done by mindight if IM LUCKY!!! We found a house in the country so I want this one on the market by this weekend if possible. I still have to do the countertops though, should be able to do it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> That looks good!!! Right now I am redoing the cabinets! just finished sanding and am filling in any holes left from the previous hardware. Next comes primer then paint. Hope to have all of it done by mindight if IM LUCKY!!! We found a house in the country so I want this one on the market by this weekend if possible. I still have to do the countertops though, should be able to do it.


Midnight.....yah right.

I have never ever done work on a house and it go perfectly!!

Thats just wishful thinking Andy!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well did you get the cupboards done? You have to poat some pictures. I have to say tho that I liked the cupboards the way they were. 

You have a veyr pretty kitchen Metalgirl. BTW what is your name?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They are done, just bolting the last door back on. Now I am off to Home Depot again to get the counter tops, should be done by midnight!! Unless I begin to procrastinate like I am now.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

hell I wish my man would get off his bum and get to work remodeling our (new) 108 yr old house damn you andy now I'm gonna go home and bug the heck out of him..................


----------

